# Digital Performer 64 bit



## JohnG (Jun 5, 2011)

Any rumours? Slander? Gossip?

It is getting painful waiting for 64 bit DP.


----------



## c0mp0ser (Jun 5, 2011)

They've been pretty silent on that front. Is there any info on Motunation?


----------



## bdr (Jun 6, 2011)

they are working on it but no more info than that. Doesn't sound particularly imminent.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 6, 2011)

Those companies ( Motu; etc. ) that haven't made it to 64bit on Mac yet ( - _but are working on a 64bit version_ - ) meanwhile might also wait for Apple's new OS Lion , before they release a new version .


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 6, 2011)

Might be a shorter wait to just adopt Logic X when it comes out soon ! :mrgreen:


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 6, 2011)

Logic does have the benefit of also using a pretty decent 32 bit bridge. Cubase 6 on my system just hates the 32 bit plugs and crashes all the time. Logic to me is still the easiest to navigate and its notation editor is epic.

Mind you, I have been delving into Pro Tools 9 more and more these days and find it to be pretty decent, although I HATE HATE HATE the realtime bounce. Gosh is it laborious!!!


----------



## PMortise (Jun 7, 2011)

JohnG @ Sun Jun 05 said:


> ...It is getting painful waiting for 64 bit DP.


+1


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 7, 2011)

I actually heard a rumor today (no, I cannot name the source) that the latest version of DP will be the last as it is not making money while MOTU's hardware is.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 7, 2011)

My intelligence (no I also cannot name my very inside source) is 7.23 will be the last 32 bit version and that Motu's indeed deeply into a build of a 64bit version of DP. Just a rumor though ............


----------



## JohnG (Jun 7, 2011)

Ashermusic @ 7th June 2011 said:


> I actually heard a rumor today (no, I cannot name the source) that the latest version of DP will be the last as it is not making money while MOTU's hardware is.



like Logic?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 7, 2011)

JohnG @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> Ashermusic @ 7th June 2011 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually heard a rumor today (no, I cannot name the source) that the latest version of DP will be the last as it is not making money while MOTU's hardware is.
> ...



I know for a fact it is not true with Logic and I sincerely hope that my source is wrong about DP as well. I fervently believe that robust competition is best for all of us.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe, Jay. I don't think Logic fits with Apple's strategy at all.

It would be interesting to picture Avid buying MOTU; right now both PT and DP are 32 bit. They could rewrite the code and integrate them and create a Frankenstein that would eat all virtual instruments everywhere.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 7, 2011)

JohnG @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> Maybe, Jay. I don't think Logic fits with Apple's strategy at all.



Trust me on this, John. Logic is not going away for the for seeable future. Not to self-aggrandize but I talk to some people fairly high up the food chain.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 7, 2011)

It makes very weak strategic sense, Jay.

Everyone touts a division until divestiture time. I'm sure the guys speaking to you are saying what you say they are, but that doesn't cure the fundamental problem of Logic's fit.

That said, most companies with cash and short term investments of $25b aren't exactly beating the bushes for divestiture candidates.

Anyway....

....I'd still rather have DP 64 bit or I will have to get Logic after all!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 7, 2011)

John-

As someone who uses Cubase Mac, I have no skin in the game, but my belief is that Logic sells computers. MOTU doesn't, thereby the software can act as a loss leader to propel the hardware.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't agree, Larry, but I'd rather talk about DP anyway!

It's a good program but at some point 64 bit just becomes a requirement. DP hosts 3d party stuff very well, does everything I need for film, and the v7x releases have been very stable.

There are a couple of things I'd like to see in it but overall I think it's a good offering.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 7, 2011)

7.2.3 is out today BTW. No 64 bit though...


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 7, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> John-
> 
> As someone who uses Cubase Mac, I have no skin in the game, but my belief is that Logic sells computers. MOTU doesn't, thereby the software can act as a loss leader to propel the hardware.



In point of fact, Logic's worldwide user base is at an all time high so it is no loss leader.. Logic 9 has sold extremely well and of course it cross pollenizes with Garageband and between the two, yes, they sell Macs.

John G is a very intelligent fellow, but on this point he simply is wrong.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't say it _was_ a loss leader, said it CAN BE and still profit Apple.

I'm not sure what you disagree with about that statement, John. Whatever it is though, rest assured I have nothing but respect for DP, and I never get involved in silly 'my DAW is better" wars.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 7, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> Whatever it is though, rest assured I have nothing but respect for DP, and I never get involved in silly 'my DAW is better" wars.



Absolutely true. Logic, DP, Cubase, Sonar, PT, are all great apps with different strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 7, 2011)

So DP possibly going under before reaching 64bit? Damn. Time to start looking for a new DAW soon.


----------



## bdr (Jun 7, 2011)

...based on a very unsubstantiated rumour!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 8, 2011)

Rumors, rumors, all God's chillun got rumors.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 8, 2011)

bdr @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> ...based on a very unsubstantiated rumour!



True, it is totally unsubstantiated,. My source could be totally wrong about this.
So Mike, there is no way you should be looking at different DAWS until MOTU says so. I probably should not have even posted the rumor. Sorry, guys, poor judgement on my part although John did say" "Any rumours? Slander? Gossip? "

That said, if you ever decide to change DAWS and need help transitioning to Logic you know who to comet to. :D


----------



## JohnG (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, Jay, at least you are correct about one thing -- you should have abstained from this thread, given your affiliation. 

I don't think your background includes corporate strategy, based on what I know. Mine does. So pardon me if I say that, in this case, it is you who are wrong.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 8, 2011)

No worries..DP is still my workhorse for the foreseeable future  Even if they were to eventually phase it out, I can't imagine MOTU wouldn't at least update to 64bit before then. Of course I don't know how much overhaul and energy it takes to upgrade a piece of software from 32 to 64.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 8, 2011)

JohnG @ Wed Jun 08 said:


> Well, Jay, at least you are correct about one thing -- you should have abstained from this thread, given your affiliation.
> 
> I don't think your background includes corporate strategy, based on what I know. Mine does. So pardon me if I say that, in this case, it is you who are wrong.



I don't work for Apple, I just am a Logic user who rites books about it and in no way do I root for DP or any other DAW to fail. In no way.

Tell you what, let's have a friendly bet: if a year there from today there is no Logic 10, I will buy you a nice dinner. If there is, you owe me one.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 8, 2011)

> most companies with cash and short term investments of $25b



Yeah John, but Apple has $29.23b in cash and short-term investments plus another $13 or so in receivables.

Therefore they are definitely killing Logic.

***
On a less serious note, I sure hope DP doesn't go away. It's the oldest sequencer known to man, and that would be very sad indeed.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 8, 2011)

As far as I know, the only person suggesting that DP is "going away" is Jay, citing unnamed sources.

MY sources say that DP is not only working on 64 bit but that they are adding lots of cool features. Furthermore, I understand from my sources that MOTU does in fact make money on DP, though they certainly also make money on hardware too.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jun 8, 2011)

To add to the record and what John is saying...DP is not going anywhere and 64bit is coming soon. MOTU's MAtt Lapoint said so himself at NAMM. Anyone can go to our SCOREcast.com NAMM videos and see so yourself. They wanted to show 64bit DP at NAMM but it just wasn't ready yet. But later this year is most likely.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 8, 2011)

Well John and Brian then that is very good news and I am glad my source is wrong.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jun 8, 2011)

Notice at about 1:20 mark in video


----------



## MikeH (Jun 8, 2011)

Thaaaaaat is fantastic. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 8, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Wed Jun 08 said:


> I don't work for Apple, I just am a Logic user who rites books about it and in no way do I root for DP or any other DAW to fail. In no way.




True.. you don't work for Apple. But, the fact that you write books about Logic is enough to, as we say in the legal profession, constitute a conflict of interest. 

I've been using Performer since it came out, around 1985. I have logic (and your book). I still prefer DP, but sincerely hope that neither goes away.

However, Apple's focus certainly seems to be on gadgets. Look at how long high end users waited for the Mac Pro to upgrade. Even if Logic doesn't go away, it's most likely not an Apple priority. Too small a market for a company that like to tout "billions" of apps sold.

_Michael


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 8, 2011)

MichaelL @ Wed Jun 08 said:


> Ashermusic @ Wed Jun 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't work for Apple, I just am a Logic user who rites books about it and in no way do I root for DP or any other DAW to fail. In no way.
> ...



Here's the simple truth: If someone offered me a gig doing work for them in DP that was a _substantial_ amount of money, I would buy it, learn it and switch so fast your head would spin around like Linda Blair in "The Exorcist."

Ditto for Cubase. Ditto for PT. Ditto for Sonar.

I am a Logic user, author and consultant but I am not an evangelist. It is a good tool among a number of good tools with distinct advantages AND disadvantages compared to the others. It just happens to be the one I have used and know best.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 8, 2011)

I've done plenty of market strategy, past and present.

My sources tell me that the Logic install base is in the six figures. Mac Pros are not cheap. Logic is a reason for schools and composers to buy Macs, very expensive Macs and also laptops and iPads. If Apple drops Logic, I drop Apple and go back to Cubase. I am inconvenienced for a few weeks relearning the program. I get a high end PC that screams and has more than four hard drive bays.

If DP goes 64 bit and stays around,Apple has me for a while longer.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 8, 2011)

> True.. you don't work for Apple. But, the fact that you write books about Logic is enough to, as we say in the legal profession, constitute a conflict of interest.
> 
> _Michael



Michael, I've written more on Logic than Jay has, and I've also witten third party guides on all the software sequencers including Vision.

Writing a third party book isn't a conflict of interest because you're too busy praying it's going to sell! Having written a couple of dozen of these things myself, it's no different than writing a repair manual on a Ford Mustang except you know that the Mustang manual will sell!


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 9, 2011)

Peter Alexander @ Wed Jun 08 said:


> > True.. you don't work for Apple. But, the fact that you write books about Logic is enough to, as we say in the legal profession, constitute a conflict of interest.
> >
> > _Michael
> 
> ...




Hi Peter,

Point taken. Sorry Jay. Let's hope we all get to continue using the software that we prefer.

_MIchael


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 9, 2011)

MichaelL @ Thu Jun 09 said:


> Peter Alexander @ Wed Jun 08 said:
> 
> 
> > > True.. you don't work for Apple. But, the fact that you write books about Logic is enough to, as we say in the legal profession, constitute a conflict of interest.
> ...



No problem, Michael. I just want to make it very clear I would NEVER be hoping for DP or any other DAW to fail out of a misguided loyalty to Logic. That is not who I am.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 9, 2011)

Who are you?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 9, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Jun 09 said:


> Who are you?



I am starting to wonder myself.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 9, 2011)

[email protected] John-what DID you disagree about in my post??


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 9, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Jun 09 said:


> Who are you?



He's bi(furcated)-and so is he.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 9, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Thu Jun 09 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Jun 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you?
> ...



I disagree with that!

And so do I. :D


----------



## SvK (Jun 9, 2011)

I love lamp!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 9, 2011)

NYC Composer @ 9th June 2011 said:


> [email protected] John-what DID you disagree about in my post??



Hi Larry -- sent you a PM.


----------



## tripit (Jun 11, 2011)

and throwing in my .02 - MOTU has always been tight lipped. About the best you'll get out of them is a comment from NAMM. Their updates are always a surprise, nobody knows when they are coming. 

They are also much slower than Logic, PT or the others. That's why they are still on 7.2 while others are on 9. 

I'm confidant we'll see a 64 version before too long, at least before PT anyway.

And, I agree with John in that if they ever should give up and Avid stepped in and took the best from both, it would be a scary, bad ass, earth scorching DAW.


----------

